# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  День Явления Шрилы Бхактисидханты Сарасвати Тхакура

## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие вайшнавы! Приглашаем вас 9 февраля в Центр индийской культуры отметить 

День Явления Шрилы Бхактисидханты Сарасвати Тхакура!

Программа:
13.30 - дневное арати Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуте
14.00 - гуру-пуджа и пушпанджали Шриле Бхактисидханте Сарасвати
14.40 - лекция Е.М. Махабхараты прабху 
15.30 - угощение

Обратите внимание! В этот день пост до полудня!

"В глубоком почтении я склоняюсь перед Его Божественной Милостью Бхактисиддхантой Сарасвати, который очень дорог Господу Кришне, ибо для него нет иного прибежища, кроме лотосных стоп Господа.
В глубоком почтении я склоняюсь перед Шри Варшабханави-деви-дайита дасом, к которому благоволит Шримати Радхарани. Он – океан трансцендентной милости, и он несет людям учение о Кришне.
О воплощение энергии милости Господа Шри Чайтанйи, в глубоком почтении я склоняюсь перед тобой. Неукоснительно следуя учению Шрилы Рупы Госвами, ты несешь людям преданное служение, увенчанное любовью Радхи и Кришны.
В глубоком почтении я склоняюсь перед тобой, воплощением учения Господа Чайтаньи. О спаситель падших душ, ты нетерпим к любому утверждению, которое противоречит науке преданного служения, изложенной Шрилой Рупой Госвами." (Пранама-мантра Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура)

----------

